# Charging the 1400 NiMH



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

What's the typical amp rate you guy's are charging the 1400 at???

Thanks, Bret


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Bret,


I charge the 3 first charges at 1.2 amps.

After that I charge at 1.5 to 1.7 but use a temp probe at 1.7 on my orion charger.

Heard of people doing them at 2 amps but never risked it.

Jason


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have charged mine at 2.5 - 3 amps per Team Scream matched packs.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

1.5 amps is plenty for 2/3A cells that are unmatched and 1.7 to 2 for matched packs.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Thank you guy's, I kinda figured 1.5 to 2 just by the math, 1400 is 1/3 of a 4200 so 1/3 of 6 amps is 2.

Thanks, Bret


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Just for the record and sake of argument. I set up my charger with the step/flex charging method for my 8.4v 1400mah IB team pack from United RC and used the highest charge rate of 2.0 amps and it did a fine job. Peaked at approx. .35 volts higher than ever before with only 6 sec. drop in runtime which is no biggie since I get a good 480+ seconds out of it before it starts to dump. Maybe this is the key.

0-400 mah = 1.5 amp
400-1200mah = 1.7 amp
1200 - 1500mah = 2.0 amp

I can only have 3 steps on a Orion but I think a turbo35 can use 5 steps.


----------

